# Any Other Traditional guys here?



## NDTerminator

Purely curious if I'm the sole Traditional shooter/bowhunter on Nodak Outdoors?...


----------



## fishless

Youre not the only one. I shoot traditional also. :beer:


----------



## Turner

I too shoot traditional


----------



## Burly1

Traditional shooter for many years. I haven't hunted for several years now, due to shoulder problems. Not a big surprise, as I shot 25% let off compounds at 80-90 lbs for about ten years, and my traditional gear starts at 68 lbs. I own two longbows, and one fine take down recurve. My favorite times in the field have been simply roving, and shooting blunts and judos at targets of opportunity. What a way to spend a day with a traditional buddy! The flight of the arrow has always been a wonderful thing for me to enjoy, and if I can ever find a set of 40 lb limbs for my Martin Hatfield, I may live to experience it again. Burl


----------



## USSapper

I have a homemade long bow that was given to me but cant say i use it, compound for me :lol:


----------



## houndsman

I shoot traditional also - but I'm not a purist (I shoot carbon shafts w/feathers - they just fly sooo much better for me).


----------



## sotaman

I am the same as houndsman.. I like it but not willing to hunt with it yet..


----------



## Turner

I used to shoot cedar shafts with my bow that weighed in at 570 grains. I now shoot the gold tip traditional 3555 carbon arrows. They are so much more durable and faster too.


----------



## NDTerminator

Good to see there are a few of us around.

To me Trad is a recurve, long, or self bow w/o sights. No matter if you shoot off the shelf or use an elevated rest, or what your arrows are made of or what they're fletched with.

I shoot Carbon Express Terminator Hunters, 50 grain brass insert, 125 grain point for 530 grains total weight. Carbons are tougher than anything else and fly great because they recover from paradox so quickly.

I primarily shoot Chek Mates, (have a TD Hunter I and a II) but I also have an older 62" Kota recurve (currently being re-finished).

Currently have Marc Moriez of Chek Mate and Tim Finley of Kota Bowhunting Co building me customs to my specs...


----------



## Turner

I shoot a 62" 62#@28" take down Cari-Bow Tiaga made by Abe Penner in Morden MB. I had him put the antler accents on the limb tips, front of the riser and on the thumb rest. It has cocobola wood for the riser and red elm limbs. 
would be cool to get a group of traditional shooters together and do some stump shooting this spring.


----------



## NDTerminator

Sound like a good idea....


----------



## Aythya

I shoot a 68" longbow and cedar arrows. Haven't bow hunted much the last couple years but I spend lots of time stump shooting. I have also spent lots of time the last couple years making my own arrow, experimenting with fletching colors, crown dipping and cresting. Great fun!


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards

I shoot a 62# TD recurve with cedar arrows. I have shot compounds for target, but never at any game of any kind. It just never felt right to me to hunt with a compound bow.


----------



## Bobm

66lb longhunter by Dan quillian( long bow) , 68 lb quillian cane brake very fast recurve, and my old 66 lb Bear kodiak take down.

Dan is retired now maybe dead for all I know but hes a cool guy, used to hunt with Fred bear and people like that. He has a huge grizzly that he shot with his longbow in full body mount.

Burly I have to do light dumbell work year round to protect my shoulders now that I no longer can weight train. Really helps older guys like you :wink:

What Burly said is exactly how I feel about it also.

I feel like a little kid when I'm watching the arrow flight, I never could figure out why I find it so facinating but I do.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct

I shoot a recurve. Nothing like it... more primal...


----------



## 2short

i know i'm late responding to this thread but that's the story of my life!
i've been traditional again(started out traditional, went to compound, got bored and back to traditional) for the last nine years and wouldn't think of shooting or hunting any other way. the challenge is incomparable. i shoot a 60" mike palmer and a 58" bob lee signature. the bows are classic, shoot like lightning and are works of art. just bought a house in north dakota for hunting since you folks have incredible bucks compared to what i'm used to seeing here in new york and north dakotans seem to be the friendliest people i've ever met.


----------



## NDTerminator

2 short, if you go over to the Deer Hunting Forum, I posted photos of our (mine and my wife's) buck mounts from 2006....


----------



## huntingdude16

I don't shoot it yet, but I want to get into it. I was thinking of making my own long-bow next summer.


----------



## Turner

The Sandhills Archers is considering doing an indoor 3D league night solely for traditional archers this winter. Monday night is the time we are planning to set aside, and will run from Jan through mid Apr. This has been brought up so that individuals who have been thinking about getting into traditional archery don't have to shoot around the compound shooters and could receive some help from other trad. shooters. League would start at 1900hrs and is usually is wrapped up by 2100hrs. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Plainsman

When I started shooting a bow I didn't have any other choice than traditional. I made my own as a kid in the early 1950's. Purchased my first fiberglass recurve for $4. It was only 28#, but I killed my first deer with it. Hard to miss him at ten yards. My first good bow was a Bear Alaskan and it run me the grand sum of $30. I worked for my uncle May, June, July, and August to buy that bow. From 4:30 in the morning until 8:00pm every day including Sunday. Not good wages in the 1950's. Not on the farm anyway.

Today's recurves are like space shuttles in comparison to the old all wood bows. Not traditional anymore really. I may have to do like Burl and get something about 40lb so I can do it again. Like Burl and Bob I could spend all day watching that arrow on the way to a target. The closest I could come to a real target was three burlap bags full of wheat suspended between two posts. Every shot was a pass through. Wheat didn't do a good job stopping an arrow, and not many farmers had hay bales in those early years.

I still have 65 premium grade port oxford cedar shafts spined at 60# waiting for me to do something with them. I have had them since 1980. They cost me $180 for 1000 then. I wonder what they would cost now? Finished arrows when I started shooting were $0.19, and Bodkin broadheads were $0.10. Long time ago.


----------



## bowtechin

This will be my first year with a recurve. I don't believe I will hunt with it this year though, I'm don't have the confidence to do so yet.


----------



## DelSnavely

I shot longbow when I was a kid. Back then you could buy a red bear bow with 3 arrows at a store like K-Mart or Wolworths for about $15. When I grew up and finally found time to do it again, it was all about the compound. But that didn't feel the same and I quit bow hunting for a while. I finally decided to go back to traditional and got my first "real" recurve. I'm a small guy and haven't shot in a long time so it's a 40# Browning 62". I shoot camo carbon Terminator Hunter Select 4560 arrows with a 100 grane Stinger 2 blade broadhead and have 5" feathers. After waiting for almost two months to get everything together, it all fell into place today. I went out and shot 48 arrows before I had to take a break...lol I'm going out every day now till I feel completely comfortable. Then I'm going HUNTING! HAHA! It feels just like it did when I was a kid again! I even bought Byron Ferguson's Book and Video, "Become The Arrow". I am now saving for a Bear Montana Longbow. I'll get that at 45# and move up slowly as my arms get stronger. At least I can still hunt. I love the thrill of still hunting or spot and stalk. There's so much to remember and learn. Should take me at least the rest of my life...lol


----------



## nmubowyer

homemade equipment all the way


----------



## morel_greg

I started shooting archery when I was just a couple years old until I was 14 or 15 when I stopped shooting. Early this year I started again, borrowed my cousins recurve for awhile (luckily he is a lefty too) but now I have a 65# barta longbow. I like it. This was my first year deer hunting with a bow and have had a great time so far hopefully I can get one this year. I have always shot traditional and plan to keep it that way.


----------



## live_4_quack

I learned to shoot and hunt with my old pearson recurve that my dad gave me when I was 14. I shot one deer with it and then moved on to Compounds. I still shoot it when I am bow fishing. my bowfishing buddy shoots a compound. He cannot even begin to compete when we are taking snap shots at gar and carp. I am really thinking about putting the compound down for a year or two and going back to the recurve for hunting. It does just seem like more fun and when I have success shooting it I feel a deeper sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Turner

Here's one of my future trad hunters.


----------



## Colt

I hunt with and make my own longbows and selfbows. It is very addicting.


----------

